# Pics of a 15 lb Channel Cat I caught last night



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

I caught this Channel Cat in a friends farm pond in Pickerington Ohio last night. Weighed in at exactly 15 lbs on the scale I am holding it up on in the pics. I used cut up Crappie meat for bait. This thing was fun to reel in.


----------



## CatchFeesh (May 21, 2009)

Nice catch! Bet it was pretty fun to reel in! I've been tryin to find some private ponds to fish but no one I know has one.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Very nice catch but.. the photo is tainted my friend. :< Bengals jersey and matching shorts?? Come on... Now the kid with the Pittsburgh shirt. Does he have some Steeler gear he could share with his buddy there? HAHAHA. Ok I'm done. I'll bet those kids thought that fish was really neat. They will probably be talking about that for a while. Way to go.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice catch. WHO DEY


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish, always good to see some good catches come out of Pickerington.


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Great fish, always good to see some good catches come out of Pickerington.


Thanks! By the way that is a nice flathead for your avatar. Where did you catch that behemoth?


----------



## joshua j (May 23, 2008)

nice hog sir! and thumbs up to the Bengals gear kid.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That was Maumee river (Northwest Ohio). The closest places that we have flatties to Pickerington is the Scioto river or Muskingum river. There's also a few in Buckeye Lake, Deer Creek, and Hoover Resevoir.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

nice fish, WHO DEY!!


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> That was Maumee river (Northwest Ohio). The closest places that we have flatties to Pickerington is the Scioto river or Muskingum river. There's also a few in Buckeye Lake, Deer Creek, and Hoover Resevoir.


Do you know of a good place to fish for catfish in the scioto that I can fish from the bank? I would love to hook into a big flathead. I have found fishing is like a drug addiction... I have to catch bigger and better fish.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Fishin' Addiction said:


> Do you know of a good place to fish for catfish in the scioto that I can fish from the bank? I would love to hook into a big flathead. I have found fishing is like a drug addiction... I have to catch bigger and better fish.


greenlawn dam and the more south of the scioto you go the better flathead fishing it is.


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

01mercLS said:


> greenlawn dam and the more south of the scioto you go the better flathead fishing it is.


Thanks, I will have to give that a try.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice trip with the boys, and you got nice :B yourself!

Congratz


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree, the further south you go towards the Ohio, the bigger the fish tend to get. I would go with 01merc's suggestion. Good Flattys can be found in the GMR, Scioto, and the Muskingum.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

WHO DEY!!! nice fish btw its hard to come by 10 plus pond channel


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

My vote for best looking Channel I have seen this year = good catch man


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice Channel man! Congrats.


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> My vote for best looking Channel I have seen this year = good catch man


Thanks, I have had great luck with channels this year. I have caught a few that were like this one this summer.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Thats an absolute monster! Congrats! 


Any measurement/estimate on the length?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice fish way to go


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, here are a couple more pics to give you an idea of thickness and length. Don't laugh at the shoes. I just like those shoes for fishing for gettin in the water when I have to.


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

That looks like a 30'' plus channel going by the size of the shoe. Very nice catch.


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Thats a big cat, cause I thought crocs were big. Nice fish.


----------



## Lookin4aHawg (Jul 16, 2009)

Fishin' Addiction said:


> Thanks! By the way that is a nice flathead for your avatar. Where did you catch that behemoth?


id try the 22 bridge ive always done good there i heard a forty some pounder was pulled from there and then released mid summer


----------

